# computer freezes everytime I open those two particular folders in windows 7



## 1000boboih (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello :wave:,

:sigh:

My computer is Windows 7 ultimate premium service pack 2.

There are two folders (particularly) which I cannot delete.

The folders contains songs only.

Every time I try to delete or open, my computer hangs/freezes and does not respond. Hence, have to shut down and restart it.

I have browse internet and find some solutions but those of which I can try does not work and the problem still exist.

I need an immediate solution for this particular issue, since it has been for some weeks now.

PLEASE HELP, I NEED THE SOLUTION ASAP. :sigh: :sigh: :sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Open a command prompt and run the following command.

CHKDSK /X C:

It will probably ask you to reboot to run the command, allow it to reboot and run.

See if that allows you to remove the folders/files.


----------

